# My First Bottling!



## DCTWinemaker (Dec 28, 2019)

Completed my first bottling, a Winexpert Cabernet Sauvignon Lodi II. In retrospect, I wish I had purchased new bottles. I saved my used wine bottles for about 6 months. Only thing I didn't count on was the variety of bottle shapes. I used a 3 1/2" x 5" label, which didn't work well with Burgundy bottles, as they wrinkle. The Bordeaux bottles were perfect. Used an Avery 94256 label and downloaded the MS Word template. Had to have a second printing as my gold border got cut off on one side due to alignment issues. Also bought a Wine Label Wizard on Amazon. It's basic but does help to keep the labels straight when adhering to the bottle.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice labels but I guess I don't spend as much time making my labels as you do. I tend to treat my labels less as a marketing tool and more to inform me and those I give my bottles to or with whom I share my wines about the key ingredients of the contents (I tend to make country wines or mead).


----------



## CDrew (Dec 28, 2019)

@DCTWinemaker-Good job on the labels. THey look great.

They put mine to shame which are either non-existent or blue painter's tape.

I totally agree about just buying bottles. For a year or so I religiously saved bottles but that is a huge pain and never again. I'll reuse a label free bottle but I'm not going through the pain of de-labeling for $7 a case.


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 29, 2019)

Where do you get bottles for 7 dollars a case?????????????


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jan 1, 2020)

Beautiful! Very professional look. I really like the description on the back label too.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 1, 2020)

Nicely done! All the little steps are on a learning curve and get resolved with every new run. 

I too use new bottles, we get locally, $7-$8 a case on a pallet, although the glass now has the 25% tariff in place. I buy the same bottle every year, which makes the boxes, labels, toppers consistent year to year and reuse the bottles that we consume (around 50% of the bottles).


----------



## crabjoe (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice looking bottle! If I didn't know you made it at home, I would have thought it was store bought.

BTW, how do you like the Wine Label Wizard? I'm having a heck of a time trying to eyeball my labels.


----------



## crabjoe (Jan 2, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Nicely done! All the little steps are on a learning curve and get resolved with every new run.
> 
> I too use new bottles, we get locally, $7-$8 a case on a pallet, although the glass now has the 25% tariff in place. I buy the same bottle every year, which makes the boxes, labels, toppers consistent year to year and reuse the bottles that we consume (around 50% of the bottles).



How many cases on a pallet? At the rate I keep making wine, I think I'm going to need a pallet of bottles... BTW, I', guessing 36 cases to a pallet?


----------



## DCTWinemaker (Jan 5, 2020)

crabjoe said:


> Nice looking bottle! If I didn't know you made it at home, I would have thought it was store bought.
> 
> BTW, how do you like the Wine Label Wizard? I'm having a heck of a time trying to eyeball my labels.


The wizard is not easy to use, but better than doing it by hand. I watched the YouTube video on how to use it. Once I put on the front label, I measure the space of the remaining glass, subtract the label width and then divide in half, to insure the spacing is even on both sides. I use a permanent black marker on the glass to approximate where the edge of the label should fall on the glass. I know it's a lot, but it's only 30 bottles and I do a few here and there when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Tom Martin (May 11, 2020)

crabjoe said:


> How many cases on a pallet? At the rate I keep making wine, I think I'm going to need a pallet of bottles... BTW, I', guessing 36 cases to a pallet?


I believe it is 96 case to a pallet, I am trying to find some locally in Colorado.


----------

